# Speedmaster Reduced



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Fancied one for ages.

I dont want to stretch out for a moonwatch at this time and I also have a liking for automatic chrono's.

Does anyone here have experience of these, are they worth the money???..Neil..........your comments, being our Omega man, would be usefull.

Thanks all........


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I certainly like the size and don't mind the slightly different dial layout. What I didn't like was the DD chrono module. It's got something like 47 jewels if memory serves. I just wonder how many watchmakers out there will be able to service it. Since it's a chrono module the crown will not be in line with the pushers and it may be slightly higher on the wrist.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi sargon,

I don't mind about the height on the wrist. I've been wondering about overall reliability and value for money. As far as servicing, I'm terrible, I never get my mechanicals serviced. I wore a Citizen auto ( Miyota 8215 movement ) to work for over 10 years without a problem. I've heard of Poljot P3133's going for 20 + years unserviced, so I'm not convinced it's as essential as claimed..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

I don't think there is such a thing as a substandard Omega.

If you like it, buy it. I'm sure it will be all it should be.









I wish I could streach to owning one, not much hope now.









An Omega with a pie pan dial is a quest for me, maybe in another life?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Servicing (should it become necessary) aside I do hear that they are very reliable and good time keepers.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Garry,my Brother in law has a limeted edition one,with the carbon dial.Nice wearable size,and usual Omega build standards.I would wear one,if they were a little bigger,as I prefer the Moonwatch size case.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Garry

I've never liked these.

For a start they are probably a fair bit smaller than watches you are used to.









I don't like the dial layout, there's a big gap between the two bottom sub dials.









Because the chrono is modular, the pushers and crown are not in line.









Clip on back.









Bracelet is a horrible hair puller.









Apparently the chrono modules are virtually irrepairable and Omega supply complete modules for replacement purposes. OK now but what of the future.









But they are just over half the price of a new Moonwatch.









I had the blue racing "CART" version and never liked it but of course like or dislike of style is subjective.

Do yourself a favour and buy a Moonwatch even if you have to get a used one or make use of interest free credit at many jewellers.

Alternatively email Roy and he can probably get you a discount on a new Moonwatch.

Most people I know who have bought a "Reduced" go for "The real thing" later and it costs more in the long run.

...........Of course if you really have to have an auto, don't let me put you off!

All the best with your decision.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,my Brother in laws,bracelet seems very nice,as good as the SMP speedy style IMO.He is quite a hairy brute and has no problems.

I did not know about the clip back though,I could have sworn it was a screw back


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Alex

Its obviously a different model especially as it has a carbon fibre dial.

Its not that Schumacher thing is it , with the great big pink "1" on it?

All the reduced models I've seen have the cheaper bracelet and a clip on back.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is a Schumacher one,but I don't remember anything pink on it
















Nice watch,but not really me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's funny, had to pop into town today and LD have that front and centre intheir window! No explanation to what it is though. That No 1 looks bloody awful (IMHO).

Reduced does look odd when you see it sitting next to a collection of full sized ones.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I didn't know about the irrepairable chrono module - why is that ???.

Anyway, I'm still a bit undecided, but am starting to lean toward a moony. I'll check out any deals - including Roy, and have a think.

Spending too much on watches at the moment, been through Â£800 in the last 3 months.......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG that pic is the same as my brother-in-laws,Neil you were right









Strange I have never really noticed the big 1 on the dial


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Got a "reduced" new from Roy over twelve months ago. Although I do like the watch I now regret not going for the full version.

I don't have very hairy wrists so the alleged hair pulling has not been a problem. I did have it on brown leather for a time which was o.k. and was a good match for the watch. Now back on bracelet. Not seen a full sized "moonwatch" in the flesh but the reduced is not THAT small at 40mm not including crown. Yes it does have press fit back.

I'll post pic. on my 7 3/4" wrist.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

18mm lug spacing, 44mm lug to lug, 12mm thick including crystal protrusion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Garry said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I didn't know about the irrepairable chrono module - why is that ???.
> 
> ...


 It's not irrepairable Garry its just that no-one can do it!









Glad to see you are doing well enough to have a bit of a spend on watches.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

traveller said:


> 18mm lug spacing, 44mm lug to lug, 12mm thick including crystal protrusion.


Here's a pic of The Moonwatch on my 8" wrist just to give you a comparison.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Forgot to add,

measuring roughly it is 44mm inc crown, 48mm lug to lug, about 15mm deep and the lug size is 20mm.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for that Neil,

My wrists about the same size hence me often buying divers and larger watches, so maybe I'll visit the local jewellers and try on a reduced prior to further investigation.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Aren't I right in thinking that Omega have produced a different Schumacher edition for each year he has won the F1 world championship? Some may not have the pink '1' if you are lucky.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes your right there are more than one design.

go to omega.ch


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A very smart looking watch Traveller.I like that.

I wouldnt worry about the chrono module wearing out. Think about it, the module is under very light loads having to only drive some hands ,in the same way as a quartz movement. And when was the last time one of them wore out!

Not like the main geartrain which is always loaded by the mainspring.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I still havn't found a nearby jeweller with a reduced in stock I can try on - bugger!!.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

..........Back on the subject...!

I still want one of these - being arranged now!!.

Can you guys help.....? I think the base movement is the Omega 3220, what is the bph of this movement? and does anyone have a pic ( Neil..???????? ).

There also still seems to be a tad of confusion over the xtal fitted. I read tonight on a couple of sites that the reduced now has a sapphire xtal, but the official Omega site still shows on the watch spec a Hesalite xtal? - which is correct????????.

Thanks in anticipation for your help.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Garry

I may be a little late here but have you compared both the Moonwatch and the reduced on your wrist?

Well worth checking out both at the same time; as Neil mentions, the dial layout on the reduced does not match the perfection of the original IMHO. Also the difference in overall size is very significant

Also I think the reduced is becoming quite an elderly model now and Omega will soon come out with a new auto version of the Moonwatch.

Off topic:

Garry I'd be interested in your impressions of the Daytona so far?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si,

I finally saw both side by side and the difference did not bother me too much to be honest. There is a big price difference and I'm not convinced the full size model is worth the extra - coupled with the fact I have a preference for auto's.

We'll see I suppose and if I'm wrong I will happily admit it and px the reduced for a speedy pro.

The Daytona........already sold at a Â£500 profit........









I had a 2000 model with the Rolex movement, for which I paid Â£4900 - daft really when list is around Â£3750, but there is a 5 - 7 year waiting list and some will pay well over the odds to skip the list.

The watch was truly fantastic, exceptional build and finish - faultless. The look has to be seen in the flesh, no pics can do justice to it, however, it is a real scratch magnet and you need to be real careful when wearing it.

I would have preferred to keep it, but we are in the middle of buying another house ( buy to let ) and having a loft conversion on ours, so needed some dough.

The beauty of buying a Rolex is that you will rarely lose money and can often sell at a profit, even after several months of ownership and wear. The Daytona is probably the best example of all. It's the most sought after model that I know of and it's absolutely lovely. It will remain my favourite auto chrono of all time.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm not much af a specialist but I like the Omega Reduced. The price and the size are rather pluses for someone with small wrists and limited budget.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Adrian,

I'll post some pictures and a review as soon as I get hold of it........


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Garry said:


> Hello Si,
> 
> I finally saw both side by side and the difference did not bother me too much to be honest. There is a big price difference and I'm not convinced the full size model is worth the extra - coupled with the fact I have a preference for auto's.
> 
> ...


Well done with the Daytona Garry, a fantastic watch.

What other watch can you buy, wear and make a profit on when you sell it.









"Buy to let" in the South East, you must be loaded now.









Soon have a box full of Daytonas.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Still trying to get loaded neil.......







........maybe one day.....









BTW, any info on the xtal and movement would be appreciated.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I would have sold you my mint "reduced" Garry, pic. on page 1.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Garry said:


> Still trying to get loaded neil.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Garry I know nothing of the crystal situation, the one I had a was plastic I've never seen a sapphire one.

Regarding the movement I think its the same auto motor from the modern Dynamic with the chrono module bolted on.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...it looks this good!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks all,

Lovely looking movement.

Traveller - shame, but the deal is done now, never mind.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

That's o.k. Garry, enjoy your watch.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

My latest baby........


















And another..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch and great pics Garry,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Roy,

And thanks for the usual great service.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Congrats Garry and very nice pics, new camera?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Neil,

Yes, just getting used to it. A Fuji S5000. Amazing camera, those were only taken at 2m.

I'm really getting into these Omega's now and am also looking at the full size speedy and the america's cup auto chrono......


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice pictures and lovely watch.
















Pictures from the back, maybe?







I'm curious.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Adrian,

I'll take some tomorrow and maybe do a review.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Will do a review soon - too tired at the moment ( and some pics of the back for Adrian ), but so far I am quite taken back at the timekeeping. It's managing -4 seconds per week.........







. That is just incredible and unexpected. The best I've had prior to this was a Poljot doing + 6 seconds per week.

Did you regulate this Roy, or was it straight from the manufacturers..??


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Garry,

The Speedmaster was always my dream watch, long before I knew about the "new" world of watches the internet opened up to me a few years ago. Still is my dream watch, a true classic. The one I would buy if I was ever in a position to do so despite all the other desirable watches(I now know about) you can get for the same kind of money.

Great watch, Great pictures congratuations.

MIKE..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

I'm very pleased with it. It's only the reduced model, but I do like it. I'm now after the full sized manual wind " moonwatch ". This is a good alternative though, being about half the price.

Build is superb.........


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> It's only the reduced model


 Don't knock it, still a great looking watch be it a "reduced" or a full size Moon watch. The best dial design of any chrono' including the other Speedmasters IMO.

MIKE..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for your comments Mike. I agree, I think this model is underestimated, as it's always compared directly to the full size version. It should be looked at as a seperate and different model ( which it is... ). If I decide to sell, I'll give you first refusal..........


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

The reason it is (unfairly) compared to the Moonwatch is because it has been designed to look the same.

In actual fact although looking very similar at first glance the two watches could not really be more different.


----------

